# ick treatment not working yet?



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I got rid of the fungus on one betta-- have been working on it for the past 2 weeks but everytime I think I have gotten rid of ick it comes back on her.
It is only on the scales- none that I can see on the fins/tail. When ever I see her without spots I do a 100% water change and add more ickguared 11 to the new water. She then gets it added every day until the water change or she looks clear.
I have also been using Pima Fix for the fungus so I am wondering if it negates the ick treatment.
Unfortuately I cannot get the temperature up in the room as all my tanks are currently occupied.
I am wondering if I would be better to go with Aquarisol just now. I could use quick cure but I have found bettas do not do well with it.
I have used the method of moving bettas from container to container in the past but this time it is not working.
ideas please


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm not familiar with ickguard, but ich takes longer to cure at lower temperatures (longer life-cycle). So you can't treat for the recommend time and stop, you need to extend it. There is also med-resistant ich in the chain-stores, and some meds work best only is low or high pH. So if one med isn't working, do a 100% water change and try another. Quickcure is formalin and malachite green. Formalin is nasty stuff. But one of the dyes (malachite green, methylene blue, bromthiol green) should treat both ich and fungus. But I've heard a lot of these are getting hard to find because of health concerns. 

Do you know how dyes came to be used as meds? When biologists stained pathogens on their microscope slides to see them better, the stuff on the slide stopped moving.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

emc7 said:


> ... but ich takes longer to cure at lower temperatures (longer life-cycle). So you can't treat for the recommend time and stop, you need to extend it.


ms:

em's comment is due to the life cycle of ich.

Please refer to
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fyi-your-info/17445-ich-fighting-west-texas-style.html

TR


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's an idea, and since this is a betta it will be easy.

1- Get numerous containers.
2- Put the fish in the first one.
3- the next day, move the fish to the next one.
4- repeat step 3, and keep doing this EVERY day for a month.

Bye-bye ick! The "spores" will drop off daily, but the fish will be long gone before the "swimmers" hatch.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

kind of what I have been doing but not every day.Have been moving her to a new container when she seems not to have any spots on her.
maybe some are too small for me to see.
I dunno. have used the method in the past with good results, but it is not working this time.
Funny that there are no spots on the fins and tail. Just on the scales.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

despite all efforts the betta still has some white dots on her. Since she has now been treated for flukes and ick and I have seen no improvement i wondered what else to do. We finally had a nice sunny day 2 days ago so i held the fish in water up to the window to see if I could tell what the spots were.
one of them had a long white "filament" coming from it. The other spots were tighter but seemd to have fuzzy edges, so I presume not ih or flukes but maybe fungus?
i would have thought that the aquarisol might have cleaned it up but apparently not.
Am now trying PIMA. ANy other ideas?


----------

